# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Provide Feedback on my Bug Out Bag V1

## 5493744779

I would appreciate it if you can provide me with some feedback and criticism on the contents of my BOB. I haven't yet started purchasing items, as I'm just trying to find a realistic, general list of items that I will be packing.

	- BINOCULARS
	- BOOT LACES
	- BOOT POLISH
	- BOOTS
	- CLOTHES BRUSH
	- CLOTHING
	- COMPASS
	- COTTON CLOTHS
	- DUCT TAPE
	- FILTER BAGS
	- FISH HOOKS
	- FISHING LINE
	- FLANNELS
	- FOLDING SAW
	- FOLDING SHOVEL
	- GAITERS
	- HATCHET
	- HEAVY DUTY PLASTIC BAGS
	- HEAVY DUTY ROPES
	- HEAVY DUTY ZIPLOCK BAGS
	- HUNTING KNIFE
	- MAGNESIUM FIRE STARTERS
	- MEDICAL KIT
	- MULTI-TOOLS
	- PARACHUTE CORD
	- PLASTIC CLOTHES PEGS
	- PLASTIC SHOES
	- SAFETY PINS
	- SCISSORS
	- SEWING KIT
	- SHARPENING STONES
	- SHOE BRUSH
	- SLEEPING BAG
	- SLEEPING BAG COVERS
	- SLEEPING BAG LINERS
	- SNARE WIRE
	- SOAP
	- SURVIVAL GUIDE
	- STEEL COMB
	- STEEL MIRROR
	- TARPAULINS
	- TENT STAKES
	- TOOTH BRUSHES
	- TOOTHPASTE
	- TOWELS
	- WATER BAGS
	- WATER CANTEEN SETS
	- WATERPROOF JACKET
	- WATERPROOF PONCHO
	- WATERPROOF TROUSERS
	- WIND-UP TORCH

I haven't yet included weapons on this list, although I might consider them if they become necessary.

Thanks

----------


## pete lynch

Are you bugging out, bugging in, going camping, leaving civilization for an extended period of time?
Where are you located, ie. bugging to/from?
How many people are you providing for?
Boot polish, clothes brush, plastic clothes pegs (you may be referring to clothes pins?), shoe brush? why are these needed? 
Who is going to carry all that stuff?
I'll leave the other 1001 questions for the experts.

----------


## 5493744779

> Are you bugging out, bugging in, going camping, leaving civilization for an extended period of time?
> Where are you located, ie. bugging to/from?
> How many people are you providing for?
> Boot polish, clothes brush, plastic clothes pegs (you may be referring to clothes pins?), shoe brush? why are these needed? 
> Who is going to carry all that stuff?
> I'll leave the other 1001 questions for the experts.


For the purpose of bugging out for an extended period of time (supposedly sustaining individual life over several months) with no specific bug out location (however I will be travelling through extensive woodlands in the South of England). I'm only sustaining myself, but may be amongst a group of others with similar kits. 

The items you listed could be considered as luxuries in some cases, they aren't essential, but I modelled my bag on British military kit. I would be carrying this kit myself with a bergen - although I'm not sure if this is realistic due to the amount of items.

Thanks for your response.

----------


## natertot

Everybody has there own things that to them is a necessity. My kits is always changing and evolving. My advice is put your kit together and go out for a week. Take notes on what was used and what wasn't as well as what worked and what didn't. Use your notes to get rid of items that aren't worth having and add items that are better suited for your needs.

----------


## crashdive123

Why the clothes brush, clothes pins and shoe polish?  I know that you said you modeled your kit on........ but what would be YOUR reasoning for bringing those items?

----------


## Sarge47

> ....I modelled my bag on British military kit.


Hmmm, no tea?       :Confused1:

----------


## wtrfwlr

I applaud your efforts for assembling such an extensive list, it looks as if alot of thought went into that. I personally would be more concerned with providing myself with water (such as a purifier) and food than keeping my outfit looking dapper. I would reconsider some of the items such as the boot polish and clothing brush. Before you purchase all of these items put some thought into how much this bag and the contents of this initial list are going to weigh, that is very important if you are going to hike for any distance at all.
You might take a moment a give us an introduction that would let us know a little bit about yourself and your experience. Everyone on here is more than happy to provide all sorts of constructive guidance. Welcome to the forum.

----------


## intothenew

- binoculars

_A monocular if you must, I figure the weight will kill that item though_

- boot laces

_The paracord will do just fine_

- boot polish

_You can't be serious. Spit will do if you run into a barn dance_

- boots

_With a breathable waterproof membrane_

- clothes brush

_Lose it. Drape them across a paracord clothes line and beat the dust off em' a few hours before the dance_

- clothing

_Certainly_

- compass

_A map to go with it would be nice_

- cotton cloths

_A bandana and a synthetic towel_

- duct tape

_Certainly, but it's heavy. Try to take less than a case._

- filter bags

_Not sure what you mean on this one. Tea bag? Coffee filter?_

- fish hooks
- fishing line

_You need to think "fishing kit"._

- flannels

_Synthetic or wool_


- folding saw
- folding shovel
- hatchet

_You're a better man than I if you can carry all three. Are you planning on building the barn?_

- gaiters

_Bloused trousers_

- heavy duty plastic bags

_Drum liners?_

- heavy duty ropes

*Barn raising and/or rappelling?*

- heavy duty ziplock bags

*I'd put some food in em'*

- hunting knife

_Tell me about the one in your pocket first_

- magnesium fire starters

_I personally struggle with this one. You certainly need fire steel. Magnesium tinder, or any that you leave with is a finite amount. Learn natural tinders in your AO._

- medical kit

_Certainly_

- multi-tools

_Singular, tell me about that knife in your pocket._

- parachute cord

_Certainly_

- plastic clothes pegs

_learn to whittle with that knife in your pocket_

- plastic shoes

_Not sure I understand this one either. If it is overboots, a good pair of waterproof boots should kill that item_

- safety pins

_Certainly, various sizes_

- scissors

_If you must, the multi-tool should have one_

- sewing kit

_Certainly_

- sharpening stones

_Singular_

- shoe brush

_The back of your trousers_

- sleeping bag
- sleeping bag covers
- sleeping bag liners

_Where's the ground pad, air mattress, or hammock? Or, are you going to build a nest every night?_

- snare wire

_Certainly, and check the regs on size, when, and how you can use it._ 

- soap

_Certainly_

- survival guide

_The big volume should be between your ears_

- steel comb

_You are going to have to explain this one._

- steel mirror

_Plastic_

- tarpaulins
- waterproof poncho

_Certainly the poncho, I can't justify anything more than the drum liners_

- tent stakes

_Learn to whittle_

- tooth brushes
- toothpaste

_How many brushes? I think I could get quite a few miles out of one stiff one._

- towels

_I thought we packed that already_

- water bags

_One camel bak_

- water canteen sets

_Singular. Can you cook out of that "set"?_

- waterproof jacket

_Certainly_

- waterproof trousers

_Let's weigh the pack first._

- wind-up torch

_And AM/FM radio?_




I might rethink all of the above if you'll add a mule and this (LINKY) to that list. Bring some barbeque sauce also.

----------


## Rick

What you expect to bug out from will determine what you need to have with you. If you are bugging out because Ireland invaded (they wouldn't do that, they're too nice) then you want to prep for battle. If you are bugging out because your girlfriend's father is looking for you then might want to forget a bob and just hightail it. Figure out what you are running from and that will tell you, in large part, what you want to take.

----------


## 5493744779

Thank you very much for your comments - I will take them all into consideration and take it from there. Thanks a bunch!

----------

